
Ask HN: How do I evaluate a recruitment agency? - tyurok
I&#x27;ve been receiving messages from recruitment agencies through e-mail&#x2F;linkedin. Usually, I dismiss them because doesn&#x27;t fit my profile or the ad looks too generic for me to look into.<p>Sometimes, though, I can find some job description that catches my attention. At first, the company doesn&#x27;t list their client or says something generic like &quot;such as Google, Facebook and Twitter&quot;.<p>How can I check if the company is &quot;telling the truth&quot;, or if it&#x27;s credible enough that I can waste my time looking into it?
Thanks.
======
liquidcool
That's a good question, it's tough. There are definitely fake jobs out there.
Some lazy recruiters will cut/paste real job descriptions straight from the
client, but change the city to one nearby to throw off competition or
applicants. Others will have fake jobs to collect resumes.

I started doing recruiting last year (my background is dev/mgmt), and in my
ads I make it clear who I am with a link to my company site and LinkedIn
profile. I say what groups I run, so they can verify on Meetup if they wanted,
as well.

When I get your application, I'll email you requesting a phone call (or a cup
of coffee if you prefer), so your investment is very little and you can always
hang up if it's not for you.

On a phone call, I'll tell you exactly who the company is, because I need to
know if you applied before. Most candidates do a quick email search if they
can't remember. Submitting you when you've already applied, and maybe even
interviewed, makes me look bad and you look worse, and I don't want either. If
the recruiter won't tell you the client, just walk away.

If I reach out to you directly, I'll tell you up front who the client is and
give details about the position.

A number of devs come to me by referral because I've been active in the local
dev community for 15 years. I hit a lot of meetups and code camps. If you ask
friends, they may have a recruiter they recommend.

